# BIG TEN CONFERENCE



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Name the original ten members of the Big Ten Conference.


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

U of Michigan
U of Minnesota
U of Iowa
U of Wisconsin
U of Illinois
U of Indiana
Purdue
Northwestern
Ohio St.
Chicago St.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Your real close,it's University of Chicago,not Chicago St. When they dropped out Michigan St. joined.


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

snoduf, Who do you like in the Big Ten this year? I think it will come down to Michigan vs. Ohio St. I think Michigan will come into that game with one loss either to Iowa or Notre Dame.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

HornHunter,

Sorry for the late reply.

Well seeing how we proved what a fraud ND was Saturday,we also get Iowa at home. I'm afraid next week of Wisconson(let down.)

I don,t think we can beat OSU.(Good coach,#10-#7).


----------

